# Knack has local co-op to help younger players enjoy the game



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Knack has local co-op to help younger players enjoy the game*

PlayStation 4 launch game Knack will feature a local co-op mode designed to help kids around 5-7 years old play the game. At Gamescom Mark Cerny showed a short demonstration of same-screen play. A second player took control of a robot version of Knack who was able to provide support for the first player.










The robotic Knack has the same combative abilities as the first player, and is able to collect parts of broken enemies to make themselves bigger. They can then donate these parts to Knack if he gets damaged or whittled down to a vulnerable size.

Cerny said that the co-op could allow a parent to jump in with their child to support them, or that the child could play as the robot Knack to lend a hand to their parent.

Knack has been designed to have broad family appeal. It’ll have two difficulty modes, one aimed at beginner players, the other at seasoned veterans looking for an old-fashioned challenge.

Knack is a PlayStation 4 launch title.

Source: VG24/7


----------

